# Seas Lotus RT27F tweeters



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I finally had some time to get acquainted with these tweeters and here's my _subjective _feedback. Please keep the following points in mind when reading this:
1) When we first hear something new we tend to listen more acutely and with greater attention. Much of _what _we hear is tied directly to _how_ we hear.
2) I make no claim that I know what any of my reference material is "supposed" to sound like. I only know from memory the relative differences in the fine elements of the music across time. 
3) The tweets only cover the top end of the frequency spectrum leaving the majority of the sound we hear to the other elements in the system. Here are those elements:

Source: Pioneer DEX-P9 ->digi out->Pioneer DEQ-P9
Midrange: Seas Lotus RM110 (3.15k - 4khz)
Midbass: Rainbow Profi Kick Bass (80-3.15khz)
Sub: Seas Lotus SW300 (-63hz)
Amps: Xetec 8G-1000 (83x4 + 260x2), Rainbow KW2270 (450x1)

Build quality:
Aside from the fatal design flaw these have, they are built very well as far as materials are concerned. They are heavy and solid. From a design prespective, along with the RT25's and the Seas Neo's, the engineers dropped the ball big time. They left the tinsle leads exposed on the sides which can snap rendering the tweeter usless. Not only that, but they cannot be repaired beyond what you can do with precision soldering skills. If you don't exercise extreme caution when installing these, you'll be looking at some very expensive Norwiegan paper weights. For this fact alone, they should come with a money back lifetime guarantee!

Also, be cautious that the terminal posts do not move when pulling off quick connects. If you get the correct size (.011") it fits very snug on the post. Since the post is not very well secured to the plastic part of the grill, you can pull it right out. And if it slides even 1mm you can easly snap the tinsle lead. Again, paperweights. 

Having owned the RT25F's and the Seas Neos, these are not really built any different or better. They use the exact same outer lip part as the Neo metal domes, except with a black metal grill vs the plastic diffusor. To me the RT25's were built better when it comes to the grill and lip - which was made of some sort of metal (cast aluminum maybe???).

They come with two pieces of mounting hardware, a metal bracket and a brass wing nut to hold it down. I didn't use either in my install. I found a standard 6mm screw that you find on crossovers and amps to be much better. 



Installation:
I have these ~6" off the dash in my A pillar crossfiring at one another. I used a laser pointer to line them up and the axis point is about another 6" higher and slighly angled in toward the cabin. 

They are installed in PVC holders that I made especially for them. They are recessed so that the grill sits flush with the pipe. I put two rings of weather stripping around the lip of the grill to keep them snug and to protect the tinsel leads and I secured them to the back of the pipe with back strap. Highly, highly sophisticated! 

Set up:
I did a direct swap for the Seas Neo metal domes with these...keeping the same axis points and 83 watts of power. I found 5kHz at -36db/oct to be the sweet spot. They have a 92db sensitivity (2.83v/1m) and are 6 ohms vs the Neo's which have a 90db sensitivity and are 4 ohms. Even so, I have them attenuated down about 6db from the midranges. 

No level matching was done on the amplifiers. All gains are at absolute minimum. The balance of the sound was done by ear with DSP.

Right away they were LOUD! I was bit put off by this and had some trouble getting them to sound right. Keep in mind the left tweeter is about 75* off axis and 30 inches away from the middle of my head. Eventually with some tinkering, I got it worked out.

A good 5-7 days of normal music listening is necessary in order for these to completely settle in. Until then, they will sound kind metallic and almost hollow. The body and fullness must ripen over few days.

Off axis response is great, better than the Neo's IMO. I used no time allignment at all in my system, and I still got a pretty solid center image. The midranges are in kicks firing at the back of the HU, midbasses in the doors, and sub rear-firing in the hatch. 

Listening test:
I just took a random assortment of stuff that I've used in multiple set ups and looked specific parts of the songs that I feel I know well enough to make a valid judgement call on.

--Detail: Overall very good. If it's in the music, it's there...even the most subtile cymbal noises are resolved. I've never experienced Tool's "Aenima" like this before. I used to think Maynard was just saying "hey hey hey" in the first few seconds of the song, but he's acutally doing some sort of wicked breathy gunt. 

On Massive Attack's "Teardrop" there is subtile, but obvious and intentional background static throught the entire song. With these tweeters you can actually hear that static in minute detail and it has so much space in it that it sounds like sand is hitting the windshield. Actually, while driving down the highway I thought I was getting sandblased by a dump truck ahead (which pissed me off very badly) and then came to find out it was in the music! :embarrased: 

--Transparency: Outstanding. They really shine in this department. I could easly tell where and how each instrument was placed on the stage in Diana Krall's "Temptation." The layering was killer. The bass plucks were crisp and I got a sense where they were in relation to her voice.

I could hear sounds on Tool's "Merkaba" that I didn't even know where there. This track is very very busy and is filled with Adam Jones torturing his guitar and many other provoking sounds. Danny flies across his drum set a few times and it's sweet as hell. There is pleanty of opportunity for a tweeter to break up with this track, but these babies hung on and didn't even break a sweat. You can actually hear people yelling in the crowd. Keep in mind I played this song 3 clicks down from full tilt on my P9 HU.  

I also heard sounds on music I've listened to many times that I didn't even know existed. Things like breaths and fingers on guitar strings and sounds buried deep in the back of the stage on very good recordings. The trumpet on Sara K's "I Could Sing Your Blues" is to die for. On Sublime's "Garden Grove" the sound of the barking dog in the beginning of the track is the most life-like I've ever encounterd.

--Tonality: They have crisp and airy sound to them that's ALMOST real. If they lack anything, it would be "naturalness." I don't think they are totally there in the "realistic" department compared to other tweeters I've heard. I'm being very picky here though. They seem to lean toward the "cold" and "agressive" side more the "warm" and "laidback"....which is typical of Seas products in my relatively virgin car audio evolution.

Conclusion:
At retail price of $500 for the set, they are the most expensive tweeters I've used in my car. Not surprisingly they are probably also the best. I can't say absolutely, because I'd have to go side to side with the others. 

For me personally, I need a tweeter sounds good its limits. I prefer a detailed and revealing experience with music in my car. I need to hear cymbals crash hard, edgy guitars rip through my spine, and snare drums slap me in the face at higher volumes. I need to feel the space in the room, the echo of the sound off the walls, and the band playing together rather than just a bunch of sound at lower volumes. If any of these are not met, then I don't think the tweeter is worth putting in my system. 

Fortunately, these can do all of the above and this represents a good value to me. The Lotus RT27F is not just a tweeter, it's an experience. They are effortless, there's no mistaking that. They will make your windshield dissappear. They absolutely crank and do not back down! Dynaudio eat your heart out!! 

If Seas got their act together and designed them correctly (see Rainbow Cal 27's and up, for example) they would be worth their retail price based on pure capability alone. Until they fix the glitch, I wouldn't recommend them to anyone who has fingers. You'd think if you were buying a BMW you'd be able to take it through some twisties without the wheels falling off! I know you might be saying "Gee B-Squad, you sound kind of bitter about this?" My only answer would be, "Build a $250 tweeter correctly for the demands of the mobile environment and I will sweeten right up!"


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

Great review! 

The 5k -36db/oct x-over is surprising to me though. That puts them pretty much out of reach of anyone with a 2-way setup. I am sure that they could cross lower than that but if I am going to spend that much for a tweeter, I would want to cross it over where it would sound it's best at or I would feel like I was wasting my money. 

That's funny that you mentioned "Aenima". I was listening to that song today with my Cal25's for the first time and made that same observation.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice review. You have Rainbow tweeters right? How would you compare them?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i am so tempted still to try these.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

POLKAT said:


> Great review!
> 
> The 5k -36db/oct x-over is surprising to me though. That puts them pretty much out of reach of anyone with a 2-way setup. I am sure that they could cross lower than that but if I am going to spend that much for a tweeter, I would want to cross it over where it would sound it's best at or I would feel like I was wasting my money.
> 
> That's funny that you mentioned "Aenima". I was listening to that song today with my Cal25's for the first time and made that same observation.


That's just how it worked out. Keep in mind they are up high and my midranges do most of the work...so the Lotus tweets just finish the job.

See npdang's review on tweeter distortion. He mentions how low these can play with ease.

I will unplug my midranges and play them in a two way just for fun.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> Nice review. You have Rainbow tweeters right? How would you compare them?


No, I don't have Rainbow tweeters anymore. I've used them in the past, but without a side to side it's a tough call. I'd expect these to parallel the performance of the Cal 27's though. I'm sure someone's listened to both and can comment. 

But the RT27F vs Cal 25 is like Cristal vs. Korbel.


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

How much are the cal 25's compared to the Lotus?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Dougie085 said:


> How much are the cal 25's compared to the Lotus?


Which Cal 25 are you referring to.

And how did this review turn into a Rainbow Q and A?? WTH?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you mind posting your review in our site?  
Thanks, great review!!!
I'd cross them around 2500HZ with 12 db, IMO..


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Good review and I'm talking to the norwegians about those tinsel leads. At least we get quick replacements at no cost from them, but I do have a pair of those paper wheigts sitting on my desk... 

Note that they do get better after about a weeks break in period.
It is my favorite compact dome tweeter at the moment.

2 kHz is not a problem with a steep crossover. And more or less needed if paired with a Lotus midrange.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> Note that they do get better after about a weeks break in period.


Which is something I forgot to mention. I usually don't follow any type of break in protocol with speakers. In fact, I plug them in and pretty much crank them. Ok, not really....but I don't exercise like extreme caution, play tones, or music that is "easy" on them.

But it did take a good 5-6 days of listening before they came into their own. I had originally thought that the off axis was so good that they were spraying into the windshield too much causing reflection problems and nasties. Turns out, it was just the tweeter getting comfortable. 

Eng - You bet sir!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Do you mind posting your review in our site?
> Thanks, great review!!!
> I'd cross them around 2500HZ with 12 db, IMO..


j00 are fookin insane!


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> Nice review. You have Rainbow tweeters right? How would you compare them?


I have both tweeters .... The Rainbow Cal 26 silk play with a much more natural sound, and are much less fatiguing. Detail and resolution are side by side with each other. The Rainbows can play louder and still sound linear and unstrained , whereas the Lotus start sounding metallic at higher volumes .... HTH


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I also have the Lotus sonotex and the Platinum tweeter (the production version with rear chamber holes). Personally, I feel that many people will like the Plats better out of the box. It just sounds more laid back and smooth. However, there's no question the lotus will play lower and louder with less distortion. To me, it's just a question of whether you want to bother with alot of tuning and correction to get something that can cross a bit lower and play a little louder, or if you want to cross a bit higher and you aren't so sensitive to distortion at the highest output levels and want it to be much easier to tune.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

npdang said:


> I also have the Lotus sonotex and the Platinum tweeter (the production version with rear chamber holes). Personally, I feel that many people will like the Plats better out of the box. It just sounds more laid back and smooth. However, there's no question the lotus will play lower and louder with less distortion. To me, it's just a question of whether you want to bother with alot of tuning and correction to get something that can cross a bit lower and play a little louder, or if you want to cross a bit higher and you aren't so sensitive to distortion at the highest output levels and want it to be much easier to tune.


Good point Nguyen , but I only compared the Lotus to the Cal 26 silk , and not the Platinum .... 
In our testing , we found the Cal 26 could easily play louder than the Platinums could .... Thus they can play louder than the Lotus also , but not by a lot. It's not so much they can play that much louder , they just sound better doing it at loud volumes. 
While I think the Platinum is probably the single best overall sounding small format tweeter available , the Cal 26 actually betters it in a few ways , even though it is lower in the Rainbow line-up ....


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow interesting!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

AVI said:


> Good point Nguyen , but I only compared the Lotus to the Cal 26 silk , and not the Platinum ....
> In our testing , we found the Cal 26 could easily play louder than the Platinums could .... Thus they can play louder than the Lotus also , but not by a lot. It's not so much they can play that much louder , they just sound better doing it at loud volumes.
> While I think the Platinum is probably the single best overall sounding small format tweeter available , the Cal 26 actually betters it in a few ways , even though it is lower in the Rainbow line-up ....


I agree and disagree. I think perhaps what you are noticing is the effect of the wider dispersion offerered by the smaller dome in the cal26. In my kicks, with severe off axis I couldnt really get the Platinums to crank the way they could at other angles, yet they still were the witches tit soundwise and airy nature. So my latest solution was to use the Cal27's again-which indeed are THE loudest and what I feel have the strongest off axis dispersion, def higher sensitivity of all the Rainbow tweets for such application. A simple swap achieved a few inches higher soundstage in my setup, comparable results as well with the Cal26titan i demoed last week-credit though to the wave guide built in on those i believe.

I cant wait to take a listen to some of the new Seas stuff actually. The new Performance line is supposed to be nicer than the old Ref's in ways. And new 8's are around the corner.Sweetness!

Great review BSquad. I always enjoy reading your feedback on product.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> I agree and disagree. I think perhaps what you are noticing is the effect of the wider dispersion offerered by the smaller dome in the cal26. In my kicks, with severe off axis I couldnt really get the Platinums to crank the way they could at other angles, yet they still were the witches tit soundwise and airy nature. So my latest solution was to use the Cal27's again-which indeed are THE loudest and what I feel have the strongest off axis dispersion, def higher sensitivity of all the Rainbow tweets for such application. A simple swap achieved a few inches higher soundstage in my setup, comparable results as well with the Cal26titan i demoed last week-credit though to the wave guide built in on those i believe.
> 
> I cant wait to take a listen to some of the new Seas stuff actually. The new Performance line is supposed to be nicer than the old Ref's in ways. And new 8's are around the corner.Sweetness!
> 
> Great review BSquad. I always enjoy reading your feedback on product.


The Platinums were definitely better sounding on axis , and in a hi-fi sort of way, and are still THE BEST sounding small format I have personally heard. This was very evident , but the difference in what kind of volume we could get from the Profi tweeter , was actually not subtle. If I listened to more SQ oriented music , or music of a softer genre , I would go with the Platinums .... But for my extensive preference of rock music , I prefer the Cal 26 silk tweeters more. It's crazy such a small silk tweeter can play SOOOO loud , without audible stress.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

In the end , it's ALL preference of course. On this site , Seas pretty much owns the day. However , as much as I appreciate how detailed and revealing Seas drivers are , I have yet to feel that I could live with them in the long run , and I FIRMLY believe the Rainbow Profi components sounds MUCH more listenable and enjoyable than our set of Seas Lotus Ref .... JMO of course.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I do understand what you are saying about living with the Seas AVI, but not really from the R27F, I find the mid's cone break up harder to live with.
The R27F I could listen to for weeks. 

I have almost zero experience with Rainbow. Our importer sucks beyond belief. Hopefully I'll get to listen to some German cars this year using their gear.

I find myself getting more and more firmly into the 3-way camp. 
Then you could use the new Seas 8" midbass (the Ref 165 midbass impact is just so thight, but I crave more bottom extension), the best midrange possible (whatever that is, 12M? Accuton?) and a ribbon tweet. Hmm. I actually think that's what I'll do...


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think that having heard both Cal26, Cal27 and Cal28 and also all Lotus tweeters minus the 27F both companies make great products for cars. Though I did not care for the cal27 at all, I think that its still a good tweeter that just needs tuning and a more stratgic location.

But I think we should stick to the topic of the Seas 27F review. 

Hey B-Squad this is a great review. It put some insight on my dream tweeters. Definitely will be tuning in to hear more updates on your findings about this tweeter later on.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks man. It's amazing how fast threads turn into something totally different. I love Rainbow products...and even have a Rainbow sticker on my car...(oh, wait..errr)....but you just can't compare the two on sound UNTILL you try them yourself!! 

When I first heard them, I thought "Wow, these sound like my old MD100's." And I even hinted at it at the end, but I didn't come right out and say it because then you get somebody who has different ears, different music tastes, and different self-fulling prohecies dump all over your thread telling you that their opinion of the sound is better. No offense, but that's just juvenile. People need to stop being such cheap bastards and start buying some equipment and trying it for themselves. I've done it for years!!!

Hopefully my review gave perspecitve buyers a good idea of what they are investing in beyond the sound. I almost feel like going back and compeletely deleting the listening test portion because it's IMPOSSIBLE not to be biased.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Thanks man. It's amazing how fast threads turn into something totally different. I love Rainbow products...and even have a Rainbow sticker on my car...(oh, wait..errr)....but you just can't compare the two on sound UNTILL you try them yourself!!
> 
> When I first heard them, I thought "Wow, these sound like my old MD100's." And I even hinted at it at the end, but I didn't come right out and say it because then you get somebody who has different ears, different music tastes, and different self-fulling prohecies dump all over your thread telling you that their opinion of the sound is better. No offense, but that's just juvenile. People need to stop being such cheap bastards and start buying some equipment and trying it for themselves. I've done it for years!!!
> 
> Hopefully my review gave perspecitve buyers a good idea of what they are investing in beyond the sound. I almost feel like going back and compeletely deleting the listening test portion because it's IMPOSSIBLE not to be biased.


http://www.mobilesq.com/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=161
Click on that review button...


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for an awesome review bsquad...now back to business


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dual700 said:


> http://www.mobilesq.com/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=161
> Click on that review button...


[runs out and checks mailbox = empty]


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the review. And a good review also. Hopefully I'll get lucky and win that raffle.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I made some adjustments and did some more listening tests. I moved the x-over point down to 3.15k at a 36db slope and matched it with the midranges at the same point and slope. I also added a +2db boost at 3.15k to help keep the stage up. I also had to attenuate them down about 7db or so to get it to match the rest of the system. Not sure why this is, I didn't think 92db was that high of a sensitivity. Maybe they are just super efficient? 

Then I tinkered with the T/A until the image was strong and centered....probably 6" above the dash. 

First, I listened to "Bold As Love" off the In From The Storm Hendrix tribute album. This track features some kick ass guitar work from the one and only Steve Vai. All I can say is holy sweet Jesus! It's a loud, dynamic track and these tweeters maintain their integrity like it's nobody's business. The horns stay brassy and the guitar just sings and does not move on the stage. Yowza.

Next up was "Ride Along The River" by Dier Straights. I've always payed special attention to the clarity and space of the cricket sounds when testing my tweeters. I only had to listen to it once and the verdict was in, nothing i've ever used has ever come close to this! I've always heard them and gotten a sense that I was in a swamp or something, but never like this before. It's like they are right along the front edge of my hood at the bottom of the windshield. And the funny thing is, I could get a very strong sense that the rest of the music was destinctly beyond them on the stage....especially Knopfler's voice. Amazing!   

I also put in the live version of "Hotel California" that everyone gets all wet and bothered about. I pretty much hate the Eagles and I've never really thought this track was THAT great. That is, until now!! Sheeeeeeit, there's a bongo on the right and some other drums deep on the left that sounds like it's coming from my left wheel well!! That opening guitar is just like butter...smooth creamy butter. The dude flutters through the strings kind of fast at one point right before the drums start and it's all right there, like I could reach out and touch it. I need to see this on DVD now to confirm how I have it imagined. 

Lastly I tired out a little trance. I just kind of haphazardly flipped through the Trance CD from the Audionutz collection. Not sure if I like the tweeters playing this low with this type of music. Even with the steep slope it was a little too much in my face. I didn't spend more than 30 seconds on each song to see how different it sounded compared to before. But I will say the music has more space and fills the cabin with more sound than before. In particular, Chicane's "Saltwater" was killer! The female vocal in that song is soooooo sweet. Quite honestly, it almost sounded as good as my headphones...very full and big sounding. Sexy. Delicious.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to hear. I should be getting mine on wednesday.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

just out of curiosity, how come u have your midbass playing so much midrange when u have a dedicated midrange driver?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> just out of curiosity, how come u have your midbass playing so much midrange when u have a dedicated midrange driver?


Because the midrange instal is not completely finished. I only have the fiberglass job half done, so the drivers are mounted on a baffle and sitting in a nice fluff of polyfill deep in the kickpanel area. I just figure the low end response is not what it should be as a result. So the midbass cover what they cannot and it does sound better that way...believe me I've tried.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

bsquad,

dude thats sick...thanks for the follow up review...!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea, I'm just trying to be honest without the hype, really. Just translating the experience. No guarantees you'll get the same. 

I'd always thought that a higher crossover point on the tweeter was the key to creating the illusion of a deep stage. I guess with these it's different. Like npdang said in his review the lower end of them is the best part. I guess I was cutting that out before.

More to come I'm sure.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Yea, I'm just trying to be honest without the hype, really. Just translating the experience. No guarantees you'll get the same.
> 
> I'd always thought that a higher crossover point on the tweeter was the key to creating the illusion of a deep stage. I guess with these it's different. Like npdang said in his review the lower end of them is the best part. I guess I was cutting that out before.
> 
> More to come I'm sure.


ive noticed somewhat of a similar experience as well, but in the form of using the passives, however, i was using the older set. switched over to the rt27fs when i went active and was able to play around nicely with these tweeters with my h900. very often, i find myself prefering them being crossed over from 2.5 - 3.15k, not because they sucked at having a higher crossover point, but because i feel that you can get much more out of these when you go lower. the stage really starts to present itself. 

i recently heard the newer set on passives and noticed just a much *richer* zzzzzzingg from the tweeters being crossed that low.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

with the old rt25a, the lowend treble was very rich and full. i also preferred it being crossed at 2.5-3khz.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dual700 said:


> http://www.mobilesq.com/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=161
> Click on that review button...


Done.  

I did try these down in the kick panel area next to my midranges and just could not get it to sound right. As many times as I've tried, I just have not been able to get the results I'm looking for with tweeters down low. I did try multiple x-over points and several different tracks and aimed them all over the place, but no dice. So, back up to the A pillar they went....and will stay.

And upon further investigation (and some gain matching and EQ) I got them to play down to 3.15k and not tear my face off. The low end treble on them is very nice.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Done.
> 
> I did try these down in the kick panel area next to my midranges and just could not get it to sound right. As many times as I've tried, I just have not been able to get the results I'm looking for with tweeters down low. I did try multiple x-over points and several different tracks and aimed them all over the place, but no dice. So, back up to the A pillar they went....and will stay.
> 
> And upon further investigation (and some gain matching and EQ) I got them to play down to 3.15k and not tear my face off. The low end treble on them is very nice.


Awesome review, really appreciated.
YGM


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought you needed a picture in this thread.  

Here are the 27F compared to Scanspeak 6000 (the steel version).


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> I thought you needed a picture in this thread.
> 
> Here are the 27F compared to Scanspeak 6000 (the steel version).


Cool, thanks. Wow major mistake putting the mounting holes on the Scan. Looks fugly. 

Here's the 27F vs its predecessor, the 25F:


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Yup, but they are easy to mount.  

Love em both, but by now my addiction for ribbons has lead me elsewhere...


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> Love em both, but by now my addiction for ribbons has lead me elsewhere...


Bah, sell out.


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

how do mount one of these?

do they snap in? anyone got some pics?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

thazy2 said:


> how do mount one of these?
> 
> do they snap in? anyone got some pics?


You'll have to be creative, basically. No they don't snap into anything AFAIK. If you bought them from MobileSQ, maybe they can give you proper install suggestions.

I found few pieces of PVC pipe and then modded them to fit the tweeters. Actually, the original plan was for the RT25F's, but I ended up upgrading to these instead so it's not exactly ideal. The pillar install isn't finished, but when it is the pipe will be bondoed, sanded and then covered with vinyl or grill cloth.


----------

